# French-Fried Asparagus ...with exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jun 23, 2002)

FRENCH-FRIED ASPARAGUS 
Exchanges 
Yield: 6 servings. 

1 pound fresh asparagus 

2 tablespoons margarine 

3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 

1 cup skim milk 

1 cup grated Parmesan cheese 

Egg substitute equivalent to 3 eggs 
1 1/2 cups fine dry breadcrumbs 

Vegetable oil 

Snap off tough ends of asparagus. Remove the scales from the stalks with a knife or vegetable peeler, if desired. Cook asparagus, covered, in boiling water 6 to 8 minutes or until crisp-tender; drain. Melt margarine in a heavy saucepan over low heat; add flour, stirring until smooth. Cook 1 minute, stirring constantly. Gradually add milk; cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until thickened and bubbly. Stir in salt. Dip each asparagus spear in white sauce, dredge in Parmesan, dip in egg substitute, and coat with breadcrumbs. Fry in hot oil (375 degrees F.) until golden brown. Drain on paper towels. 

Per Serving: 291 Calories; 8g Fat (40.1% calories from fat); 15g Protein; 29g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 1.5 mg Cholesterol; 550 mg Sodium. ++++ Exchanges: 1 1/2 Grain(Starch); 1 Lean Meat; 1/2 Vegetable; 1 Fat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2002)

I AM having this as part of my dinner tonight - OMG, this sounds heavenly!!!!!


----------

